# Squirrel



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

My 10 & 11 year old boys are wanting to Squirrel hunt. I am excited that they even asked. Haha. Question is our family is big on eating what we take and not wasting. What is beat way to cook this game?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I bread mine, using some flour and salt, pepper, garlic and onion powder. . then fry it... Then I make gravy after it's fried, shred the meat off the bones and put it in the gravy, then I drop Bisquick dumplings (use the box instructions for dumplings) into the gravy and meat and let simmer until the dumplings are done.. 

My wife grew up eating squirrel fried, but she says the way I make it blows away any squirrel she ever had..


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Keep the young and old separated. Fry the young after breading and fry the old,remove and place in the crock pot w BBQ sauce for a few hours.

Wade


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Pan fry in an iron skillet in breading like you would chicken to get it nice and browned, then turn down heat on low and let simmer a long time till meat is falling off the bones. Add a little water periodically while simmering to keep things moist if necessary. 

Gravy make from the skillet cleanup is mandatory.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

This is my wife and son's favorite:

~ 2 squirrels, deboned and cut into chunks
~ 1 can (12oz) cream of mushroom soup
~ 1 can (12oz) cream of chicken soup
~ 1/2 can water
~ 2 - 3 carrots, sliced into 1/4" slices
~ 2 - 3 slices bacon, cut into 1/2" pieces
~ 2 cups fresh or frozen green beans
~ 8oz fresh mushrooms, sliced if desired
~ 1/4 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
~ salt, garlic powder, parsley, curry, black and cayenne pepper to taste.

Mix all the ingredients in a crock-pot.

Cook on low for 4 hours or until the carrots are soft.

We serve it on rice. 

Chuck


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Lots of recipes to try. I'm happy your boys want to go squirrel hunting with you. AWESOME! Nice thing about hunting or fishing with your children is that you don't mind if they get more than you. Enjoy. What will they be hunting with?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My favorite recipe is baked bacon wrapped squirrel. I leave the carcass whole cleaning the body cavity good and washing the squirrel well. Mix up some flour salt and pepper to dust the squirrel in, stuff bacon in cavity and wrap the whole body with bacon, hold in place with tooth picks. 
Bake in oven at 350 degrees till done, time depends on how many squirrels you have on the rack.

Here is a site with 47 recipes.
http://www.justgamerecipes.com/inxsqi.html

Here are a bunch more.

If you use a shot gun probe the holes with tweezers and make shure you get the shot and hair out.

http://www.backwoodsbound.com/zsquir.html

 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Alleyyooper, just reading that first recipe made me hungry. I say this as I finish off a bowl of beans and weenies. It's just not fair.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I make the boyscouts BBQ squirrel at campouts they gobble it up and think it is great , 

squirrel thawed as I tend to get them as they are convenient clean and freeze ,2 sheets foil, a bit of oil and a few squirts of BBQ sauced wrap and cook , we do it right on a bed of coals


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

The best way by far for us is to bake them in a pan of water on 350 for 2.5 hours covered. The water is made up of Worcester sauce onions, potatoes, carrots, thyme and dill with a touch of garlic salt. The meat falls off the bone! So good!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sno fan we have 18 days till the season opens here. I am ready for it too.
Be easy to get a daily limit at first. Come about Jan. or Feb. I'll break out the 22mag for that extra distance to harvest one that will never come closer than 80 yards.

 Al


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm waiting for season to open too... they keep sitting on the branches laughing at me right now... 

I've got a pocket of black squirrels here around the house. I won't shoot them though, because they are kind of rare in this area. I have to trudge to the back of my property for the greys.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

My favorite recipe is the easy way.

Cut up squirrels into sections (legs,loin) place in oven pan (9 x 13) in a single layer. Add broth (chicken or beef) to just at tops of pieces. Sprinkle liberally with seasoning of choice. I use SeasonAll. Bake covered for about 1 1/2 hours. Remove cover and broil/bake at high temp to brown a little. 

Serve with rice or potatoes of some sort. Should fall off the bone.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Alleyyooper and simi-steading, our season opens on the 19th of September, but I can't get in the the small game mood if I can hunt in a t-shirt. I like to go when it's cold. Our season closes the last day of February.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have all 3 phases of fox squirrels blacks (recent to area), greys, and the big red ones. They all taste the same to me and I could care less for the smaller blacks and greys so shoot them all.
Our season closed the last day of March most years. Is also closed during firearm deer season most years.

 Al


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I wait until it's cold out too... I don't want to waste a squirrel that's still got worbles..


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

simi-steading said:


> I wait until it's cold out too... I don't want to waste a squirrel that's still got worbles..


Had to look that one up, they don't seem to get them much around here, although my domestic rabbits did.

I boil them until tender, pulling the younger ones out first before they fall apart. Then batter and fry (lard is good) for just a few minutes to brown them up. Works great on all sorts of wild critters.


----------



## Rivmage (Dec 24, 2012)

I want to go hunting, never been...your boys are lucky.

Scott


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Grey, fox, and black squirrels are all fantastic to eat. Just cook them long enough. If you only cook for an hour or so they will seem like rubber but then you keep cooking and you reach a point where they get very tender. Little red squirrels are not very good however, at least ours are not. I think the squirrels Alleyyooper calls "big red" are the fox squirrels.

To have some fun, debone all the meat in your favorite recipe and serve it up to some big city folks - then tell them what they ate afterwards!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes the red phase of the fox squirrel. they tend to run larget than the grey and black phase ones here.







I know I don't have a picture of a black phase as they are recently new to the area. Did think I had a few pictures of the grey phase but today can't find any.

 Al


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We got grey red black and flying squirrels everywhere here. They all taste great. Except flying squirrel. They are too small. Haven't eaten them yet. Lol


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

My fave recipe for squirrel (and rabbit) is to parboil and debone then put it in the frying pan with Chinese sauce, Gen Zso's, Szechwan, Stir Fry, etc. Stir till it caramelizes on the meat then dump in thawed stir fry vegies. Roll it around till it thickens and warms the vegies up then eat with rice!


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Jambalaya, of course. Get out the black iron dutch oven. In good olive oil, saute onion, red bell pepper, celery, and garlic added last. Decide how much rice you need, then use twice the amount of liquid as raw rice (1/4 of the liquid should be beer, remaining chicken broth). Season well...salt, pep, tabasco. Bring to a boil, then cover and stick in slow oven for a couple of hours till tender (about 275), then call us all for lunch.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

10days to go but if the temps remain in the high 80's and 90's I am not going to go out.

I knew I had some pictures of the grey phase.
This one looks to be a breed.


 Al


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Al, the weather folk are talking highs in the mid 60s by next weekend (here in the middle of the mitten).

My oak trees and Black Walnut trees are loaded, with nuts and squirrels.
I can hardly wait


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We popped a few doves a rabbit and a squirrel yesterday. Doves in the freezer till we get a good mess of them. Rabbit is in the crocpot and will be spread over some rice and tomatoes for dinner. The squirrel is also in the freezer till he gets a few more.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Unlike last year the hickory nut trees are loaded and have been dropping them for like close to a month now, Should not be a problem with the population to go out opening day and sit down and get a limit from one spot. Ya 60's a bunch better than the last week of 90F plus 90% humidity.

 Al


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

No mast at all in va. Very few hickory and acorns. Gonna be a great year for deer in the fields.


----------

